
Nothing but the Truth - lermontov
https://www.themarshallproject.org/2016/05/24/nothing-but-the-truth#.3B7gSQIuU
======
patrickmay
Don't Talk to the Cops:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6wXkI4t7nuc](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6wXkI4t7nuc)
(advice from a cop)

There is no benefit to talking to the police without your lawyer present.
None.

~~~
dark_void
Don't talk to cops indeed. They had a meandering 5-hour conversation and they
still had nothing to go on, but ended up arresting and convicting him of
murder for having mentioned a medicinal tea and because his memories of the
hours surrounding the time of the murder (two years earlier) were fuzzy. All
the while the guy had no idea he was even being interrogated!

------
kevinwang
I thought it was illegal to videotape and audiorecord someone without their
knowledge?

~~~
wnoise
Like many legal matters, it varies between states. The majority are "one
party" states, where it's okay so long as one member of the conversation knows
and agrees. (And like many legal constraints, they are usually laxer for law
enforcement.)

